# Question about squirrel dogs.



## The Season (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a few dumb questions about squirrel dogs! I run deer and rabbits with dogs and have also had hog dogs in the past but never a squirrel dog and may want to give it a try. First, are they easy to train are am I better off buying a started dog? Second, dont laugh... but how do they hunt, do they find squirrel's on the ground then tree or do they see them in the tree? Third, where can you get and how much does a started dog cost. I have two boys that love to hunt but they get bored with the deer hunting, this looks like a fun way to hunt I've never tried. Please inform....


----------



## j_seph (Nov 29, 2011)

Just chiming in as these are good questions I'd also like to hear answers to. Thanks for asking


----------



## funderburkjason (Nov 30, 2011)

Squirrel dogs are not really hard to train. Basically if you get a dog from good hunting stock all you have to do is train him basic obedience. Now the hunting and treeing part is either in them or its not. The main thing with starting a young dog is to keep him in the woods as much as possible. Now it is gonna take a while. You just have to be patient and let the dog do his thing.  Most sq dogs find sq by scent. Some do it by sight.  A dog that is treeing sq is worth a good bit of money. A pup from good stock is normally 100 to 200 dollars. One that is already treeing will go anywhere from 500 to 5000.


----------



## R G (Nov 30, 2011)

Answer to questions:

 #1: Depends

#2:Yes

#3:Go to Feist Web site like ATFA, a started one this time of year is expensive.

Squirrel dogs do not run game, they are strickly tree dogs they should use thier nose, eyes and ears to locate a squirrel and show you the last tree it went up and follow it if it changes trees.

Even if the dogs do not run game different types (feist,cur) hunt differently.  Some will stay nearly within sight of you and some will leave the county to get treed.

If you decide to get a started, or finished, dog be sure to see it in the woods and be sure you like it and it handles well.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.sqdog.com/


----------



## simoncreek okie (Dec 1, 2011)

RG hit the nail on the head.....buy you a good blooded pup and put him or her in the woods!!!


----------



## manok (Dec 1, 2011)

www.squirrelhaters.net


----------



## The Season (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the info.................


----------



## wclawrence (Dec 7, 2011)

I was just talking to a friend about the very question the other day.  Young pup or started pup?  For the difference in price ( a barely started dog should bring around $500, maybe a little more.
I personally think buying a started pup is a better idea, you have a 100% chance of getting a dog that at least will tree a squirrel, vs a young pup, you don't even have a 100% chance that he will get old enough to start.  
as far as how to start them, just make their only "toy" a squirrel.  play with him with a dead squirrel often starting at 8 weeks or so. 
The rest should come fairly natural to a good bred dog.


----------



## soggy bottom Buck (Dec 11, 2011)

will have some pups ready in a few weeks,


----------



## Dyrewulf (Dec 11, 2011)

I have three hunting dogs and a German Shepherd, all but one of them rescues, and the three hunting dogs, with ZERO training, all tree squirrels instinctively.  Those are German Shorthaired Pointers and a Blue Tick Coon Hound.


----------



## The Season (Dec 11, 2011)

Soggy bottom buck I would like some more info on the pups you have. You can PM me if need be.


----------



## pine nut (Dec 11, 2011)

I know somebody that has good dogs and he says they'll train themselves if you put a bird or squirrel feeder in their pen.  Sounds pretty good to me.  Have to break them to shot though.


----------



## The Season (Dec 12, 2011)

Can you get me some contact info?


----------



## HossBog (Dec 12, 2011)

Good question for me too; since I already have a great little hound, chocolate lab mix with some kind of bull dog I think, I think I will use her. She hates squirrels! I cannot even say the word "squirrel" around her unless I really see one! I have only killed one over her so far, but she evidently has hunting stock in her blood. So, for me, I am just going to use what I have for now. We might not get so many sqs, but it will be fun for us both!

Oh, and I have a friend who raises Jack Russels, and he said he would give me a pup! Aren't they good sq dogs (whew, right typing the whole sq word...).


----------

